# 04 bandit 250xp vs morbark 2100d



## ctkiteboarding (Feb 21, 2006)

looking at these chippers and cant really decide,, cost is always a issue

the bandit is mint 700 hrs 20k all the toys 

the bark is cln, 800 hrs , abit older but 10k??

any input im selling my bb 100 gas job this week and need some info before i upgrade 
thanks Robbie


----------



## John464 (Feb 21, 2006)

love my bandit 250XP. what it would come down to me if in your boots would be to buy the one that is better accessible to service/parts. To me a down chipper means big delays . If I have a crew stacking brush the old fashion way I will surely be paying for it then. The quicker its back to functioning the more money can be made. This eventually negates the bargain over time.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Feb 21, 2006)

both dealers are local the bandit dealer has been great and always takes care of me w the model 100 ,,

the bark dealer is about the same distance and the guy who owns the 250 told me today he bought a new bark from the dealer and said they are just as good as the bandit guys ,,

so its a cash thing i guess being that i use my bb 100 , 7 or so times a month im thinkin the less expensive bark its the way to go ,,

is thier anything i should look for or a test i can do to really ck the bark before i buy?? 

the bandit has a warranty that is transferable just another thing to think about 
 R


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 22, 2006)

Myself, I've run the 2100 and the 250. They are both very good machines. However my personal preference would be the 2100 due to the large single feed wheel.


----------

